# Laser pointer nightmare!



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

At one of the fields we bring our V to there was a woman with a laser pen and when our Coya saw it she went wild! Her tail was wagging faster than we ever had seen and she just ran, and ran, and ran (not that that's unusual!). The lady recommended it to us and since we saw how much Coya loved it my boyfriend went out and bought one. When he first went to try it out we were inside the house. Again Coya seemed to LOVE it. After he put it away she was still non stop looking for it. He tried distracting her with toys, and even food, but nothing worked. Eventually she calmed down but my boyfriend thought it was odd that she was searching after minutes of him putting it away, so he decided to do some research online. What he found was that it is recommended not to use laser pens with hunting breeds! Some websites had stories about how their pup developed extreme anxiety, and others would get depressed, etc. The reason I am bringing it to the forum is because it has been about a week since the first incident (we haven't or will never again bring out the laser pointer) and last night Coya saw the shadow the candle cast on the wall and started going nuts, again tonight a police car drove by and she had the same reaction. If anyone has any experience with this or just has any advice please let me know. I'm a nervous wreck thinking we ruined our poor pup


----------



## MAPLEBABY (Jun 26, 2011)

I am not sure if this would help but there was a very similar case in Cesar Milan show. A couple used the laser pen to entertain their two cats then it became a new obsession of two German shepherd. Obviously they stopped playing with the laser pen but they would be so fixated on shadows and follow it for hours.. I forget the name of the episode sorry but I found their is a similar article in cesarway.com (then type 'shadow obsession') Like always Cesar's remedy was the 'chi!' correction whenever the dog was about to focus on shadow..


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I, too, made the laser pointer mistake. It was a very similar experience, and it was with the dog I had prior to Willie. She was a Vizsla mix, but predominantly Vizsla. (Her nose was just a little darker than it should have been.) She LOVED chasing the little red dot of light! Then I learned about dogs becoming obsessed with it. I gave the laser pointer away to a former coworker.

Well, just to offer you some encouragement, I don't think you've ruined your dog. My dog finally forgot all about it, after some time had passed. (She probably didn't actually forget, but she did stop looking for it.)


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm SO glad I read this! We have two cats that love the laser pointer and I was thinking of using it with Riley.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Those things can make your dog nuts. They are bad news.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the responses thus far. MsWhipple I hope you're right. I keep reminding myself that it was only one time so it can't ruin her...but then again I keep asking myself can it?! Today we have had no instances where she has gone crazy (aside from her being her usual self) so I will just try and keep positive!


----------



## chusair (Nov 23, 2011)

I was thinking on using it with Ahoj, Thank you so much!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I had also thought about using this! We use it with our cats and now I will be VIGILANT about making sure we are doing it in the basement (Pippa is not allowed down there). Thanks for the info!


----------



## liboiron (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a viszla named Dexter who is 3 years old. About 8 months ago we showed the laser to him. Worst decision our family made. Just couple days into this he became a junkie and he found the drawer where we store the laser and whenever we are in the kitchen he will just violently stare at it trying to get our attention. Its gotten so bad now that he shakes and doesn't even acknowledge u when u are beside the drawer. Only reason we continue to play laser with him is because it is the winter time and don't take him for walks as often due to it being muddy. When its muddy outside, its a guarantee we have to shower him. So he will sit by the drawer and is so addicted to it that u can show him food and he wont eat it, and u can lift his back legs or front legs off the ground as if hes weightless. Its like he is a drug addict itching for a drug.
i am thinking of creating a youtube channel on him because of what a life he has. 
Well, hopefully with spring and summer around the corner he will be outside all day instead of sitting beside the drawer! Hopes this warns some fellow vizsla owners.
-Lucas Liboiron


----------

